
Surfing Google may be harmful to your security - nickb
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/08/09/google_gadget_threats/
======
sysop073
I'm baffled how this is Google's problem; because they provide a platform for
running apps? That's like saying OSes are bad because they let malware exist
too

